# من عجائب البحار - التنين الازرق - Glaucus Atlanticus



## بالاديوس (14 سبتمبر 2012)

وهذا الكائن من الرخويات البحريه ويعرف بعدة اسماء منها
 طائر البحر , جلاكوس الازرق , التنين الازرق , رخوي المحيط الازرق
 ويبلغ متوسط حجمه 3 سم ويعيش في المحيطات وتحديدا 
 في المياه المعتدله والاستوائيه وايضا في مناطق مثل
 الساحل الجنوبي شرقي من جنوب افريقيا والمياه الاوروبيه 
 والساحل الشرقي لاستراليا وموزمبيق ,,,


*مصدر الخبر الأساسى من موقع الويكيبيديا *

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glaucus_atlanticus



​


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مرسي للموضوع
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## بالاديوس (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا للتشجيع 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2012)

راااوعاااا---
  كائن غريب اول مره اشوفو لكن شكله راوعا و نقوش الوانه جميييله --
 اشكرك


----------



## zezza (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه ده !!ده جميل خااالص 
اول مرة اشوفه او اسمع عنه
شكرا بالاديوس ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*موضوع راائع جدا
شكرا
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------

